# Do you wear jeans or snowpants at the park?



## Guest

I don't mean big mountains or backcountry or anything like that, I just mean if you're hitting some jumps or rails at your local hill do you go for jeans or snowpants?


----------



## legallyillegal

I always laugh at the denim-wearing fools.


----------



## Snowjoe

Maybe if your a skiier or from mainland europe.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

defineitly snowpants.....lmao at jeans


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Cotton absorbs water then looses all insulating quality.


Snowolf makes a good point. From the tech perspective, go snow gear. Especially if you are going to spend some time on your butt... wet jeans will make you're case even worse.
Stylewise, I see it a lot on park rats... very super duper tights 80's style jeans. Not sure how comfy that is, but some will sacrifice comfort for style. If shredders are killing it in jeans, it's like they can wear anything coz they're just so damn good.


----------



## SFshredder

I always wear snowpants.


----------



## Guest

i actualy never saw somewone wearing jeans while snowboarding or skiing..


----------



## Flick Montana

I would argue that nothing in the world feels worse than a soaking wet pair of jeans. Except maybe tweed underpants.


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> I always laugh at the denim-wearing fools.



I saw 2 last year, funniest thing in the world besides for the 9 year old we saw who fell off the ski lift near the beginning. (He wasn't hurt)


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I would argue that nothing in the world feels worse than a soaking wet pair of jeans. Except maybe tweed underpants.



I couldn't agree more. Jeans are for those douchey fauxhawk kids who do Techtonik


----------



## Guest

I usually wear snow pants but once and a while I wear a pair of jeans and something underneath. I'm not a *** that listens to techno though!


----------



## Guest

I don't even wear jeans under snowpants, thats so uncomfortable, I usually wear like pajama pants under my snowpants so much more comfortable.

And I hope your hating on fauxhawks and not _mohawks_.


----------



## Guest

just fauxhawks, I love mohawks. I want toget one but I go to a catholic school


----------



## Guest

AJ7NH said:


> just fauxhawks, I love mohawks. I want toget one but I go to a catholic school


Just wear it down during school and it won't be considered something that is "distracting"


----------



## Guest

That might work


----------



## sedition

I actually saw some skier dude rocking jeans on the mountain this afternoon. Full-on like 1980's acidwash, too. Freakin' amazing.


----------



## Guest

I would argue that nothing in the world feels worse than a soaking wet pair of jeans.


Flick Montana said:


> Except maybe tweed underpants.



That would feel good


----------



## Guest

The good thing about wet jeans: No one knows if you fell on your ass or just peed yourself. :laugh:

I always laugh at the douchbags wearing jeans.


----------



## Guest

Mohawks are sick. I'm talking more along the lines of this.. 












DOUCHETASTIC


----------



## Guest

lmao! the guy in the blue has a mullet


----------



## Guest

Jigzz said:


>


lol.. the fucking star guy :laugh:

i wore jeans with pajama pants underneath the first time i ever saw snow.
they got soaked and i realized what i was missing, but i sure as fuck didn't let that stop me from discovering just how amazing a fresh dump was with my family.

been addicted ever since.
(and now i ride, and can't imagine going back to jeans..
a guy i lived with once always wore sweatpants.. 
the logic completely escapes me.)


----------



## Flick Montana

Loricybin said:


> a guy i lived with once always wore sweatpants..
> the logic completely escapes me.)


Sometimes when I'm boarding, I wonder to myself, "How could I add a good 15 pounds of water weight to my lower body?"


----------



## legallyillegal

Loricybin said:


> didn't let that stop me from discovering just how amazing a fresh dump was with my family.
> 
> been addicted ever since.


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


>


you know it!
hahahaha


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Sometimes when I'm boarding, I wonder to myself, "How could I add a good 15 pounds of water weight to my lower body?"


HAHAHAHAH! Awesome.


----------



## Guest

The guy with the star is my idol. Like wow. We should make a new topic called "Cool People who paint stars on there eyes!" We would attract some bad ass people, I'm telling you!


----------



## sedition

Jigzz said:


> The guy with the star is my idol. Like wow. We should make a new topic called "Cool People who paint stars on there eyes!" We would attract some bad ass people, I'm telling you!


The OG "cool people who paint stars on their eyes."


----------



## Flick Montana

Just because KISS did it, doesn't mean anyone can do it.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> Just because KISS did it, doesn't mean anyone can do it.


Well said, sir. Well said.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Just because KISS did it, doesn't mean anyone can do it.


Well, yeah, but as far as _we_ are concerned it is _way_ more amusing when they _try_.


----------



## Guest

snowpants all the way. unless i want to be cool and wear my tight jeans


----------



## RidePowder

Jigzz said:


> I couldn't agree more. Jeans are for those douchey fauxhawk kids who do Tegirlhtonik


yo, I rock the fauxhawk and listen to techno, just not the dykespikey one like those gender challenged youth we just saw in the image that has been quoted about 100 times unnecessarily. it was an unfortunate find and I dont feel like looking at those girly guys more than I absolutely have to.

But I rock an uber baggy pair of foursquare's this year


----------



## gezsweet

^^^ ah, I've been looking to get the uzi pants. I just need to find a european website that has them in stock.


----------



## sedition

Snowolf said:


> Best snowboard pants I have ever owned! they look great, are comfy as jammies, super water reppellent and warm with thier removable microfiber liners and they are tough as nails...They are like Carhartts for riding...:thumbsup:


I think he meant these:


----------



## Guest

only the emo's, but I think its just cuz they can't get outa them...


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> I think he meant these:



ha ha ha ha. I need a good season of GAPER HUNTING!


----------

